# É de pedir aos céus



## La finlandesa

Estou a traduzir a música A Máquina de Amor Electro. Não conheço bem a expressão "é de...". *Porque usam a preposição "de" aqui*? A construção de "é de + verbo" é diferente no seu significado da frase tipo "É só me perguntar"? Na música dizem
_É de pedir aos céus,
A mim, a ti e a Deus,_

Entendo o que querem dizer com a frase mas queria saber mais sobre o uso de "É de..." e ter mais exemplos. "É muito de pedir" já ouvi, mas quero mais exemplos de "É + de + verbo" sem nenhuma palavra entre o verbo _ser_ e a preposição _de _(aliás, não quero exemplos tipo "O finlandês é difícil de aprender" 
Muito obrigada desde já!


----------



## machadinho

Boa pergunta, Finlandesa. Não consigo formular uma explicação geral para todos os casos que me ocorrem. Talvez outro foreiro consiga. No meu entendimento, a construção:

é de [infinitivo]​
às vezes equivale a:

é algo que se [forma finita] (voz passiva)​é algo que [forma finita] (voz ativa)​
Por exemplo:
​Querer ser feliz é de pedir aos céus.​Querer ser feliz é algo que se pede aos céus.​
*É de comer ajoelhada:* um jeito meio batido de dizer, em partes do Brasil, que uma comida ou sobremesa é deliciosa. A torta da vovó é de comer ajoelhada. É uma torta tão boa que se deve comer de joelhos. A pecadora se entrega cheia de culpa a um excesso, tendo prometido fazer regime ainda ontem, mas em reverência ao altar da cozinha.

*É de matar:* é algo que nos mata; quer dizer que é muito ruim ou muito bom. "Esse filme é de matar".

*É de lascar:* idem.

*É de chorar:* muito ruim, deplorável.

*É de ficar louca:* enlouquece qualquer uma.

*É de ficar puta:* deixa qualquer uma com muita raiva.

Outros: é de admirar, de estranhar, de pasmar, de arrepiar, de desanimar, de lastimar, de doer.


----------



## englishmania

^Algumas dessas expressões não se usam em Portugal (que eu saiba).


_É de dar em/ficar doido!
É de morrer!
É de rir!_


----------



## Nonstar

Não se esqueçam de _é de foder!   _


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> Não se esqueçam de _é de foder!  _


"_É de foder o cu do palhaço!_"


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> Não se esqueçam de _é de foder!  _





guihenning said:


> "_É de foder o cu do palhaço!_"


Nossa, essas nunca ouvi.  Que horror!


----------



## machadinho

*é de se tirar o chapéu: *muito bom.
é de comer
é de beber


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> Nossa, essas nunca ouvi.  Que horror!



_É de cair o cu da bunda._


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> _É de cair o cu da bunda._



Cícero?


----------



## englishmania

Machadinho, por cá  _É de se lhe tirar o chapéu_.


Acho que essa expressão veio de "É de bradar aos céus".


----------



## Vanda

E hoje, famosa por causa daquele comediante reclamão, "de descolar o rego da bunda".


----------



## La finlandesa

machadinho said:


> *é de se tirar o chapéu: *muito bom.
> é de comer
> é de beber



Quando falam ”É de comer?” 
Quando não sabem se algo é comestível? Tipo cogumelo estranho?


----------



## englishmania

La finlandesa said:


> Quando falam ”É de comer?”
> Quando não sabem se algo é comestível? Tipo cogumelo estranho?



Sim, quando não sabemos se se come.

Exemplo 1: um bolo pode ter algum elemento decorativo que não sabemos se se pode comer ou se é apenas para decoração (feito de plástico ou outro material) e não se pode comer:  "É de comer?"
Exemplo 2: um fruto ou outro alimento que nunca comemos antes e não sabemos que partes se comem e que partes se tiram.

Quando algo (comestível) é muito bom dizemos "É de comer e chorar por mais!"


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> um bolo pode ter algum elemento decorativo que não sabemos se se pode comer ou se é apenas para decoração (feito de plástico ou outro material) e não se pode comer: "É de comer?"


É mesmo! Bolo de aniversário de criança: aquela fatia com cobertura azul e um pneu em cima.  A gente olha assim, dá aquela cutucada de lado com o garfo... sei não, hein...



Guigo said:


> _É de cair o cu da bunda._





Vanda said:


> de descolar o rego da bunda


Vem cá, será que alguém poderia desenhar para mim o que exatamente se quer dizer com isso?


----------



## Archimec

Acho que *é de* também pode ser *era de*, *foi de*, *vai ser de*...


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> Vem cá, será que alguém poderia desenhar para mim o que exatamente se quer dizer com isso?



É quando, por algum motivo, o botão descola da buzanfa, deixando o anel de couro desprotegido.


----------



## machadinho

Não estou entendendo nada, Guigo. Vou quer um croqui, aliás, dois: um da sua contribuição, outro da da @Vanda. Por gentileza.


----------



## Vanda

Também fico confabulando com meus botões no que poderia ser, Machadinho, mas acho tão engraçado quando ele fala...


----------



## Ari RT

"É de comer?" se diz quando é citado algum conceito que nos seja completamente desconhecido. 
- O combustível dos foguetes se chama hidrazina.
- É de comer?
Significa que o interlocutor não tem nem a mais mínima ideia do que raios seja essa tal hidrazina.

- O combustível dos foguetes se chama hidrazina.
- Nunca vi mais gorda.
É claro que hidrazina é uma substância química, não tem como ser gorda nem magra, o que se quer dizer é o mesmo que acima: não faço sequer ideia da natureza dessa coisa que está sendo citada.

- O combustível dos foguetes se chama hidrazina.
- Prazer, Ari.
Idem

- Rocket fuel is called hydrazine.
- Bless you!
A palavra é tão desconhecida que eu pensei que fosse um espirro. Especialmente "suited" para as tão injustamente vilipendiadas "long words".

É de cair o cu da bunda:
É o fim da picada, essa (coisa que você me contou) é de matar. É um absurdo, inacreditável, não fazia ideia de que existisse, não deveria existir. Contraria as leis da natureza. Equivale à probabilidade de que o cu caia da bunda (ou o rego), o que é ontologicamente impossível. Essa você tirou do sovaco da cobra. É o fim dos tempos, nada mais faz sentido, toda a lógica perdeu-se.

- Que o Fernandinho Beira Mar (famoso criminoso brasileiro) postule um posto de professor de ética é de cair o cu da bunda.
- Que o Fernandinho Beira Mar postule um posto de professor de ética é o fim da picada.
- Que o Fernandinho Beira Mar postule um posto de professor de ética é de foder.
- Que o Fernandinho Beira Mar postule um posto de professor de ética é de foder o cu do palhaço.
É provável que o fim da picada seja paradoxalmente a hora em que dói, já tendo acabado a causa da dor, mas isso é só um palpite. Quanto a alguém fazendo sexo vestido de palhaço, eis aí uma cena verdadeiramente surreal, mas também é só um palpite.

Outras no mesmo "espírito":
- O Fernandinho Beira Mar vai dar aulas de ética.
- Como assim, já começou a chover para cima?
- Só no dia em que chover para cima.

Ficou meio escatológica essa, hein, Moderesa? Mas tá engraçadinha, deixa passar, vai.


----------



## machadinho

Bravo! 

(picada é um caminho aberto na mata com facão)


----------

